# Favourite album in your collection



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

I tried to find a thread like this on the forum, but could not.

The title basically describes what to do on this thread; post your favourite album from your collection of classical music.

--
My personal favourite from my collection is the *Big Beethoven Box*. I paid $0.99 for it and got the complete _Creatures of Prometheus_, the _ Egmont, complete incidental music_, four of his nine symphonies, his late string quartets, lots of his overtures, lots of his piano sonatas, and that is still not all. And what is even better is that the performances range from very good to great. Well worth the $0.99 without a doubt. :lol:

Even at the current price of $8.99, it is well worth it.










http://www.amazon.com/Big-Beethoven...=1369629773&sr=8-1&keywords=big+beethoven+box


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmm...
Although I don't own it yet I am going to buy it and have been listening to it on spotify. It sounds excellent!!
Richter: the master pianist.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Incredibly difficult question to answer...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*The Varese Variety Vox set*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In real time, a tie between the Bach Well Tempered Clavier performed by Gustav Leonhardt on harpsichord and the Unaccompanied Violin Partitas & Sonatas performed on baroque violin by Rachel Podger.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​The great Bernstein box no 1.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Rubinstein: The Chopin Collection


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Do we have to choose just one?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^
I dis wonder who would be the first to do this. :angel:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *The Varese Variety Vox set*


Varesey for you to say!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Pugg said:


> ^
> I dis wonder who would be the first to do this. :angel:


I'll just glue the cases together to form a boxed set :tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My collection is well over several thousand discs -- LP, CD, tapes. I could perhaps pick one of the giant box sets, such as the Complete Bach box, or the Complete Beethoven box, or the Complete Mozart box.

But I sentimentally turn back to one of the first classical records I ever bought, and one which I still have (and have in several different pressings, including a very recent new release, and formats). It's that great old Mercury Living Presence disc which features Tchaikovsky's _Capriccio Italien _(along with a noisy, bombastic, bells and cannons _1812 Overture_).









It was the _Capriccio_ that seduced me into classical music. And my current collection of some several thousand discs is due to that one which I loved so much as a youth. I have never regretted that day when I first heard the piece, for it changed my life.

So ... that's my pick.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AfterHours said:


> I'll just glue the cases together to form a boxed set :tiphat:


That's touché for you . :angel:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like this thread because it combines affection to a piece of music with affection to a physical thing. One might love a physical recording because it's rare, or expensive, or cheap, or huge, or quirky, or has good extra materials, etc.

I think I'll go with Dvorak's _Svata Ludmila_ oratorio (2CDs, Smetáček & Prague SO on Supraphon) for these reasons:

-one of my favourite pieces of music;
-a very good recording of that said piece;
-I think it's a rare recording, or at least it looks like one;
-not very well known so it makes me feel selfish pride;
-and some years ago when I ordered it to a local CM shop it took a long time to arrive and cost much, so it felt like getting a real relic!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Tchaikovsky Album

Joshua Bell
Berliner Philharmoniker
Conducted by Michael Tilson-Thomas

Has the beautiful violin concerto with a couple of small pieces.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Sort of an arbitrary (non-)answer.

Had I ever bought a mega-box by one of the several string quartets I like, that would probably be it, but I haven't.

So - I would say it comes down to three:

An old Philips box set of Brahms complete chamber music. I picked this up sometime in the 90's I believe, at a time when I had already collected all of his chamber works in individual recordings. I wanted another set for the office. These weren't always the best recordings, but as I've said previously, I consider these 24 pieces (25 in this case as it includes the Beaux Arts Trio's recording of a trio often attributed to a young Brahms) to be one of the greatest bodies of work by any composer.

The 2016 Japanese remastered SACDs of Szell's Beethoven cycle. A holy grail for me is an audiophile quality release of these performances. Not gonna happen, but this is probably as good as it will get. Paid a pretty penny for it.

Hopkinson Smith playing lute transcriptions of all 6 Bach Cello Suites and all 6 Violin Sonatas and Partitas. I have to include something by Bach. I love the sound of the lute, and I am never not in the mood to hear it (as is sometimes the case for me with violin). Combine that with some of the greatest music ever written, and you have a recording I can listen to forever.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

All of my big box sets are my favorites and I would never want to be without any of them.

If I try to think "which classical albums have I repeatedly listened to the most in my lifetime" though I would come up with these ones:

*Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde*







Soloists: James King, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic

*Mozart: Requiem*







Soloists: Sylvia McNair, Carolyn Watkinson, Francisco Araiza, Robert Lloyd
Sir Neville Marriner/Academy And Chorus Of St. Martin In The Fields
*
Bach: The Goldberg Variations*







Piano: Glenn Gould


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I'm very fond of my recording of Bach's 6 unaccompanied Violin sonatas and partitas performed by Itzhak Perlman. My favorite album shifts from day to day, today it is this one.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

This is really good


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

mathisdermaler said:


> View attachment 94409
> 
> This is really good


That's in my Amazon shopping cart.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

^My introduction to Elgar... Intro and Allegro is still one of my favourite pieces









^Favourite Mozart recording... Ashkenazy


----------

